# Windows XP Home wont connect to Canon 6D



## WryTheBteam (Dec 24, 2012)

Hey ppl!

Just got back into photography again having purchased a 6D. My computer will not 'see' my 6D, when the camera is turned on after connecting the USB cable nothing pops up and it will not show it in the list of drives in my computer. Eos utility also cannot connect to my camera to download files. Lightroom v3.6 cannot see Raw files via card reader altho i can understand Lightroom may not have caught up with the 6D RAW files since its a new ish camera.

My computer is pretty old but it still kicks wth 2gb ram, Good graphics card, 2.2 GHz processor etc. Im pretty ept on a computer and know the basic technical terminology. Ive updated the USB drivers, installed the latest EOS utility from the Canon website, and have installed service pack 3 for Windows XP Home.

I did some googleing/searching on this forum but could not find any related posts specifically about the PC not seeing the 6D...

I noticed on the instruction manual that i need high speed USB (all the other system requirements are met)  but i cannot find any info on the type of USB i have and i have a feeling this may be my problem...?

What i can do is shoot i JPEG and import into Lightroom via card reader but really, who wants to do that when you can have RAW files....

Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 25, 2012)

WryTheBteam said:


> Hey ppl!
> 
> Just got back into photography again having purchased a 6D. My computer will not 'see' my 6D, when the camera is turned on after connecting the USB cable nothing pops up and it will not show it in the list of drives in my computer. Eos utility also cannot connect to my camera to download files. Lightroom v3.6 cannot see Raw files via card reader altho i can understand Lightroom may not have caught up with the 6D RAW files since its a new ish camera.
> 
> ...



Try turning ON or OFF the USB Legacy or Compatibility mode in your BIOS... and see what happens (Assuming you have that option). Or buy a USB 3.0 card, and slap it in a slot... assuming you have PCI on that older system, not PCI express (make sure you check first)!  Newegg.com - StarTech 2 Port PCI SuperSpeed USB 3.0 Card Adapter Model PCIUSB3S2

I would suggest it is time for a PC upgrade...


----------



## Light Guru (Dec 25, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Try turning ON or OFF the USB Legacy or Compatibility mode in your BIOS... and see what happens (Assuming you have that option). Or buy a USB 3.0 card, and slap it in a slot... assuming you have PCI on that older system, not PCI express (make sure you check first)!  Newegg.com - StarTech 2 Port PCI SuperSpeed USB 3.0 Card Adapter Model PCIUSB3S2



That's not going to do a thing to help the issue. The problem is that the old version of Lightroom that is being used does NOT support the Adobe camera raw update that is needed to use the new camera. 

http://forums.adobe.com/message/4932311

With that said your computer will not run Lightroom 4 
http://www.adobe.com/products/photoshop-lightroom/tech-specs.html



WryTheBteam said:


> My computer is pretty old but it still kicks wth 2gb ram, Good graphics card, 2.2 GHz processor etc. Im pretty ept on a computer and know the basic technical terminology. Ive updated the USB drivers, installed the latest EOS utility from the Canon website, and have installed service pack 3 for Windows XP Home.



You would at least need to upgrade your OS and even then it will barley meet the requirements. 

If want to do digital photography with the 6D you really should get a new computer. 

With a computer as old and week as yours is you really should be checking to make sure things will work with it BEFORE purchasing them.


----------



## KmH (Dec 25, 2012)

http://helpx.adobe.com/creative-suite/kb/camera-raw-plug-supported-cameras.html

Canon U.S.A. : Support & Drivers : Canon RAW Codec Software

Canon does have RAW codecs for XP/Vista: Canon EOS-1D / 5D / 6D Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review

Canon RAW Codec 1.11.0


----------



## IByte (Dec 25, 2012)

^^ I swear KmH you have a bat cave consisting of 5 monitors, library, and a small fridge . 


 But in a nut shell OP download the appropriate updates/drivers, or even test the USBs around your PC to find possible faulty ports.  Or tis the season to upgrade and keep that old tower as a home server..


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 25, 2012)

Light Guru said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Try turning ON or OFF the USB Legacy or Compatibility mode in your BIOS... and see what happens (Assuming you have that option). Or buy a USB 3.0 card, and slap it in a slot... assuming you have PCI on that older system, not PCI express (make sure you check first)!  Newegg.com - StarTech 2 Port PCI SuperSpeed USB 3.0 Card Adapter Model PCIUSB3S2
> ...



Good call! I don't use lightroom anymore... so didn't catch that!


----------



## Light Guru (Dec 25, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Good call! I don't use Lightroom anymore... so didn't catch that!



I don't use light room at all, I use Aperture.  I just figured that Lightroom must be similar and that when new cameras come out you will need to update the raw support for the application. 

A one minute google search provided all the other info I posted.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 25, 2012)

Light Guru said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Good call! I don't use Lightroom anymore... so didn't catch that!
> ...



Good for  you! Merry Xmas!


----------



## bratkinson (Dec 26, 2012)

As Light Guru mentioned, your computer is woefully underpowered for processing the large file sizes produced by the 6D. With my old 3.2ghz 3GB XP pro computer, Lightroom 3.whatever would be 'forever' just to go from one photo to the next. I had gone with LR 3 as LR 4 is not compatible with XP. 

So I upgraded my computer, and moved everything over there...except my old, really old, version of Photoshop wouldn't work under Windows 7. So I upgraded to Photoshop Elements 10. Installed LR 3 on the Win 7 box, and everything was happy...until I got a 5D3 a month ago. LR 3 doesn't support the 5D3, and as you found out, not the 6D, either. (Why would Adobe invest time, money and labor into adding support to 'old' products? That's business. They want to sell LR 4) So, LR 4 upgrade time(get the upgrade version!).

One of the lessons I've learned building & upgrading computers since DOS 1.1 days, for every computer upgrade, there will be some software that won't work any more and need upgrading. It was my first foray into digital photography that forced an upgrade from Win 98 to Win 2000 on a newer, faster computer. And one upgrade 'forcing' another has continued ever since. 

edit: By the way, did I mention a RAW file from the 5D3 is an average 35mb? Plan on getting at least 1tb of hard drive...


----------



## WryTheBteam (Dec 27, 2012)

Yeah i think i will build another box, my brother has lots of experience at specing and building pc's.

What about RAW to DNG converters?


----------



## KmH (Dec 28, 2012)

The DNG file format is owned by Adobe software, but it is an open source file type. - Digital Negative - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Consequently, there is only 1 Raw to DNG converter. Adobe - Adobe Camera Raw and DNG Converter : For Windows : Adobe DNG Converter 6.3 update


----------

